# Barrel Racing in the UK - Any Help?



## icklejem (10 April 2007)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of any barrel racing events in the UK? I'm drawing a blank at the moment. Anyone got contact details of the guys who do it at the British Open? Thanks


----------



## SJFAN (10 April 2007)

I suggest that you might do better putting this in Competition News or New Lounge. Try emailing Grandstand Meda for contact details of those taking part at the NEC.


----------



## SJFAN (10 April 2007)

Sorry for typo - should of course be Grandstand Media!


----------



## bexj (10 April 2007)

I'd be interested in this answer too - I did a quick google the other day but to no avail.


----------



## cazza (11 April 2007)

If you find out please let me know, I would be interested as well - te he te he maybe the black beast that donated me much metal work will be taken off broodmare duty (was national barrel racing champion in NZ)


----------



## wattsy (11 April 2007)

western horsemans assoc do barrel racing - they are a fairly small assoc but run quite a few shows throughout the season, including cattle classes and showing. friendly bunch. their website is www.wha-of-gb.org.uk


----------



## CheekyCob (15 April 2007)

British Open barrel racing was great but no contact I'm afraid. Hartbury college have western weekends (great western rider+fan) 
so my adult friend and I are going one weekend I can find out about it if you're anywhere near - they'll have everything barrel racing and all the stalls of western tack 

Kat xxx


----------



## Western-Rider (1 April 2012)

The British Rodeo Cowboys Association does Barrel Racing at most of it's shows.
Look at their website. www.rodeocowboys.org.uk.


----------

